# refining system????



## hoardpm (Apr 1, 2009)

I am new to precious metal refining. I have not yet refined any because I am trying to gather as much information as to do it safely and with success. I was wondering if anyone has used an iShor refining system. I see them being sold on ebay and other places. I was wondering if they perform as stated and if they are worth the price?


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 1, 2009)

I have the video by them it old and bad Qt.....LOL there over priced on all there stuff....just try the AP system I am and I'm new just like you...use Lazersteve web site there are video's there for free...all the thing I pay for I found free on the internet in time LOL....Suck's right...

Keith


----------



## hoardpm (Apr 1, 2009)

Maybe I need to break down and buy the CD's from lazersteve. I have been to his website and it is helpful. I just wish I payed more attention in Chemistry class when I was in school


----------



## Palladium (Apr 1, 2009)

Shor gold patent 

http://www.timet.com/coresistframe.html 

http://goldrefiningforum.com/p.....mp;start=0 

http://goldrefiningforum.com/p.....mp;start=0 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chloralkali_process 

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=2167&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/download.php?id=1257

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=559&start=105

Enjoy!!!!! :wink:


----------



## Palladium (Apr 1, 2009)

And here's the chemicals :arrow: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=479&highlight=shor+storm


----------



## Platdigger (Apr 1, 2009)

Ralph, I am not so sure those are the chemicals that I-Shore provides.

Especially the precipitant.
They call for adding only one and one half tablespoons of the "Storm" precipitant per ounce of disolved metals in solution.

SMB needs closer to a one to one ratio.
At least to the amount of gold in solution.
Juan seems to think it is hydroquinone.
Lou thinks it may be oxalic.
Chris and Steve still think it may be smb.
Anyone else....


----------



## Palladium (Apr 2, 2009)

Great topic for discussion ???????

Since it's a chloride solution would smb not work also ?

ferrous sulfate also ?


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Apr 2, 2009)

hoardpm said:


> Maybe I need to break down and buy the CD's from lazersteve. I have been to his website and it is helpful. I just wish I payed more attention in Chemistry class when I was in school



that's a grand idea  Steve worked hard to put all that info out there, the guy deserves a little pittance for his troubles, you know?  I'm going to be ordering his DVD's soon, just need to clear up a little issue with the IRS first (guess who got audited, gentlemen.. :shock: :roll: )


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Apr 3, 2009)

I think Storm Precipitans are different for gold and silver...but forget Shor,if you read carefully the Forum posts you can recover,refine or whatever you want with precious metals.And the best is....FREE FOR ALL!!!!

Manuel


----------



## Palladium (Apr 4, 2009)

All Free-----All the time
:wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 4, 2009)

Steve said in one of his post to use 2x1 smb to gold g's and mix with water 



Keith


----------

